
Ask HN: Why doesn't Safari support link prefetching? - anderspitman
See [0].<p>This feature has been around so long I&#x27;m assuming it must be a deliberate decision, but a quick search hasn&#x27;t yielded any information.<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;caniuse.com&#x2F;#feat=link-rel-prefetch
======
jaydenseric
I'm in the same boat. It's weird that WebKit supports `preload`, which is a
newer spec, but they never mention `prefetch` support anywhere:

[https://webkit.org/status/#?search=preload](https://webkit.org/status/#?search=preload)

I found these neglected issues in WebKit Bugzilla:

\- "implement Link: header"
[https://bugs.webkit.org/show_bug.cgi?id=51940](https://bugs.webkit.org/show_bug.cgi?id=51940)

\- "Add support for <link rel=prefetch>"
[https://bugs.webkit.org/show_bug.cgi?id=194539](https://bugs.webkit.org/show_bug.cgi?id=194539)

------
gshdg
Because they prefetch without any reference to said attribute? Or at least
there used to be a setting on the mobile version that was on by default that
enabled that.

~~~
anderspitman
That's interesting. I'll have to do some tests to see if that's still the
case.

